# Cajun Cafe's Bourbon Chicken



## Forney (Mar 5, 2002)

Cajun Cafe's Bourbon Chicken 
1-Pound Chicken leg or thigh meat cut in bite size chunks 
4 ounces Soy sauce 
1/2 cup Brown sugar 
1/2 teaspoon Garlic powder 
1 teaspoon Powdered ginger 
2 tablespoons Dried minced onion 
1/2 cup Jim Beam Bourbon Whiskey 
2 tablespoons White wine 
Mix all the marinade ingredients and pour over chicken pieces in a bowl. Cover and refrigerate (stirring often) for several hours (best overnight). Bake chicken at 350 degrees for one hour in a single layer, basting every 10 minutes. Remove chicken. Scrape pan juices with all the brown bits into a frying pan. Heat, and add 2 tablespoons white wine. Stir and add chicken. Cook for 1 minute and serve.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 23, 2005)

*To grill or not to grill....*

I wonder how this recipe would be on the grill? It might be better to skewer the chicken pieces or marinate whole pieces instead of cutting them into chunks. Maybe some of you more experienced at grilling might offer your opinions. Thanks!!


----------



## mortal (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm going to have to try this one.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Apr 27, 2005)

I love the Cajun Cafe's Bourbon Chicken.  Thanks for the recipe- I always wondered how to make that.  I actually came up with my own recipe which I used at the restaurant I used to run (we had an all you can eat Cajun buffet every Tuesday for 6 weeks, leading up to Fat Tuesday).  Mine was close but not quite the same...


----------



## Raine (Apr 27, 2005)

Bet it would be great on the grill.  Let us know your results.


----------



## mortal (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm giving this one a try this weekend.  I'll let you guys know how it turned out.


----------



## mortal (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok, I tried this one today and it's really good.  I have a couple of things I will change for next time.  The amount of brown sugar is really too much for only a pound of chicken.  It either needs more chicken or less sugar.

I used Jim Beam Bourbon Black and the whiskey taste was good, but the smell was pungent enough that anyone who doesn't like liquor would probably not like this.  I might try less whiskey next time (or more chicken).


----------



## mortal (Apr 30, 2005)

Oh yeah, this is really good over fried rice.


----------



## SierraCook (May 1, 2005)

mortal said:
			
		

> Ok, I tried this one today and it's really good. I have a couple of things I will change for next time. The amount of brown sugar is really too much for only a pound of chicken. It either needs more chicken or less sugar.
> 
> I used Jim Beam Bourbon Black and the whiskey taste was good, but the smell was pungent enough that anyone who doesn't like liquor would probably not like this. I might try less whiskey next time (or more chicken).


 
Thanks for the tips.


----------

